# IBS-D and having to wear protection (diapers)



## zeusdeus007 (Aug 23, 2004)

I am "new" to this forum, and I must say, that I think it is great to be able to chat with others that share some of the same issues that I have. I have IBS-D for 9 years, and I have tried all the medications possible, and I continue to still have "accidents". Then after my fourth accident, my Doctor suggested that I try adult protection (diapers). I am a petite 27 y.o. woman and at first I was absolutely horrified at the thought, but he gave me some diaper samples, and some information, and I went home and read everything and realized that it was not an option, either get used to having embarrassing accidents, or get use to wearing "protection". It took about a month to really get used to going out in public thinking that everybody knew what I was wearing, but that quickly went away. Luckily I have a very supportive husband and family. I have lived a very normal life, and I do everything that I used to, except I no longer worry about sudden attacks of uncontrollable diarrhea. Believe me, when I tell you that once you get used to them , they make all the difference in the world!!!I sometimes have sudden bowel leakage especially after I eat, or partial bowel voiding with little/no warning while I sleep. Here is what I found really helps. Always wear a brief (Diaper) that has fecal barriers (Very Important!) The Depends are the best, because they are very thin. The bottom line is that IBS is no fun, and it really is difficult to leave home worried that you might have another accident. It is very easy to deal with changing your protection versus soiling your clothes for all to see. There are pills that I take that eliminates about 90% of the odor (Nullo). Feel free to email me and ask me questions.Bye


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi--I just read your post and where I am not at the point where I have to wear protection, I just wanted to write and tell how nice it is to see such a wonderful attitude toward all of this. My respect and admiration goes out to you.Char


----------



## steitzsteitz (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi Kelli -- I wear diapers sometimes, when I'm going somewhere, and have real bad pains, and feel like I'm going to go in my pants, at any moment ! So far I've been lucky--no accidents yet.Close, though. For most days, I wear a regular pad, in case I suddenly give a big sneeze or cough or laugh hard, because then I wet a little bit. Sometimes I wonder also, if people can tell when I'm wearing the diapers.I guess they can't. I wear the Depends, but they still are thicker than underpants.Well, at least they give me some security . S.G.


----------



## karengail (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Kelli-I too wear protection...and have developed a trick if I am wearing really tight jeans of pants.Take your old panty hose, that have runs, and cut them at knee level. Pull these over the depends, and you get a smooth line and even extra protection. Like my American Express card...don't leave home without them!


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

If all goes well, in Oct. Imay have to travel for approx 1/12 to 2 hours to pick up my Lab. puppy!! My IBS has been through the roof lately , I am always bad in the spring and worse in the fall. but by hook or crook I am going to get this pup. I am going to get Depends and wear them because there will be no where to stop(except inthe woods) as this is a lot of farm country. Please tell me the exact name of the Depends with the fecal barrier. There are so many different kinds of Depends , I am totally confused!!!!


----------



## steitzsteitz (Jun 3, 2003)

As Karengail wears cut panty hose over the Depends( good idea ! ), I wear over the Depends, tight underpants. The only part that bothers me, is that the front sides of the Depends cut into me,sometimes, where it overlaps to stick togetherI wear the refastenable --adjustable fit, Depend underwear ( diapers ).I thought these would be easier to get off, if I had an accident. I wonder if the other type would be more comfortable ? The one you have to pull down, to get off.What type does anybody wear ?? S.G.


----------



## ClareM (May 12, 2003)

I live in the UK and I'm not sure whether you can actually get Depends over here so I wear Poise. I wear the pull up incontinence pants because they are easy to pull down quickly to use the toilet. Like S.G., I wear close-fitting knickers over them. The pull up incontinence pants are good because, when I have an accident, I have the choice of just tearing them down the sides to remove them (like a nappy) OR removing them like normal knickers. Unfortunately, this morning I had an accident before I'd put any incontinence pants on!







(I don't wear them overnight because I've never had an accident in my sleep.) However, usually I am wearing them when I have an accident and they certainly protect my clothes.


----------



## zeusdeus007 (Aug 23, 2004)

I am happy to see that I am not alone. To answer your questions about the Depends, I wear the one that are called "briefs" That means that they have the six tapes (three on each side), and have the elastic waist (very important). The fecal barriers are good, because I have NEVER leaked!!! The only diaper that also is very good are the Attends. Even though they do not have any fecal barriers, they are very good, and much more comfortable. As I stated before, it is tough at first, but once you realize that nobody cares, or notices what you are wearing, then it almost feels weird not wearing anything. Bye


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Does it state anywhere on the package that it has a fecal barrier?


----------



## steitzsteitz (Jun 3, 2003)

I see that Depends has on the bag, a chart, which shows that they have "guards for men "-- "undergarments "-too small-like a large pad. "fitted briefs"-- 3 tabs on each side-can get super & overnight. "underwear"-regular & super-pull-up& down-has no side tabs, and "refastenableunderwear"-super-which is the type I have now. I think next time I'll try the " fitted briefs "I think that the smaller tabs won't dig into me as much as the larger tabs on the " refastenable ones do. S.G.


----------



## steitzsteitz (Jun 3, 2003)

P.S.---I don't see anywhere on the package, where it says anything about a fecal barrier. But I think that they all must have one ? Correct me, if I'm wrong. S.G.


----------



## zeusdeus007 (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi, the Depends BRIEF only comes in two different styles. Either regular or overnight. I prefer the overnight simply because it holds a little bit more, and the tapes are thicker for a better hold. Please do not think that the pull-ups are for bowel issues because they are NOT. Here are a few tricks, first of all if I am going out for a while, I will put on a brand new diaper, and take it off and put in my purse, and when I need to change, it is just like a pull-up. Also as I stated before take Nullo, it will get rid of about 90% of the odor. Trust me when I say Nullo works.I would like to add, that I really do everything I used to. I still go to the Gym twice a week, and I am very active. The important thing to remember is simply make sure you monitor yourself, especially if you leak without warning, and always have extras with you.


----------



## memfem (Sep 4, 2004)

I am new to this list, but I'm pretty sure I have IBS, at least I have many of the symptoms. The posts here really help because they are so positive and indicate wonderful coping! The tips re Depends, etc are also very helpful, but what is Nullo, and where can you get it?


----------



## zeusdeus007 (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello,Nullo is a pill that you can get that takes away about 90% of the odor. It can be purchased from many different sites, simply go to any search engine and type in "Nullo", and you will see. It really works, and there is very little odor, and it is for those that are fecal incontinant. But the case of us with IBS it really helps anybody that has to wear potection.


----------



## steitzsteitz (Jun 3, 2003)

I find-( & just wasted $15.) that I don't like Depends " fitted briefs " , because they make noise when I walk--" crinkle, crinkle ". I like the quieter Depends " refastenable underwear ".Softer, and no noise. S.G.


----------



## palma (Aug 2, 2004)

Hello-I usually do not have incontinence, but it has happened to me before. I don't think I always need diapers, but I was thinking about wearing them for peace of mind. Almost all my stress comes from fear of losing control, since I always feel like I am going to. I was wondering if any of you had problems with Depends showing through your clothes. The problem is where I work I always have to dress nicely and most of my clothes are tightly fitted pants and skirts. Not too tight, but just fitted. I was wondering if this was a problem for anyone.


----------



## zeusdeus007 (Aug 23, 2004)

In response to your question about the Depends here is what I have found works for me. As long as you wear something over them such as biker shorts, or the tops of your old pantyhose, then you can't hear anything. When I go to the gym, I only wear the Depends, but I usually wear a pair of biker shorts over the diaper, then another pair on top. I have found that the Attends (6 Tabs & wasteband) are VERY quiet, and are another brand that wear on a regular bases. I agree that a lot of the stress is eliminated when you wear protection. In many cases, it enables people to get much of there lives back.


----------



## MrGoose (Jun 17, 2016)

What do you use for IBS for just the disposable underwear type? As a guy, the men's ones only are for urinary issues, and the absorbent material doesn't go far enough up the back. The women's ones seem they are better for this purpose, but does anyone feel these would work better for IBS? My only issue, most come in fem colors, like pink. lavender etc which I am not fond of. I don't always want to have to wear a full sized diaper out. Anyone else have this issue and have tried women's disposables underwear for IBS? What brands are neutral color?


----------



## MrGoose (Jun 17, 2016)

palma said:


> Hello-I usually do not have incontinence, but it has happened to me before. I don't think I always need diapers, but I was thinking about wearing them for peace of mind. Almost all my stress comes from fear of losing control, since I always feel like I am going to. I was wondering if any of you had problems with Depends showing through your clothes. The problem is where I work I always have to dress nicely and most of my clothes are tightly fitted pants and skirts. Not too tight, but just fitted. I was wondering if this was a problem for anyone.


I have found that wearing those diaper covers keeps the back from sagging, which is what shows through.


----------



## MrGoose (Jun 17, 2016)

Anyone have any suggestions or advice for changing after a flare? I carry a diaper bag with everything I need; change pad, wipes etc. but that only works in one of those single header bathrooms. (Harder for us guys since we don't carry a large purse) I just can't seem to do this in a public bathroom in a stall. Not enough room in there, no place to put your stuff and who knows what state the floor is in. I have tried changing in my car instead. Seems better than a stall, but has anyone else done this? I move to where there aren't other vehicles around; but always wonder if there are security cameras etc; or if anyone went by. I have a cover-up so I am not all exposed. I am not sure what others think about this, but hey, its a real condition that people have and need to deal with. Where do you all change when out?


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

As a man I wonder about this as well. I often wear Depends just in case but, knock wood, I've never had to change them. Scares me to death on an airplane. Standing in line would be awful because of the smell and then how would you clean up in those tiny toilets? Plus, unlike a woman not carrying a purse, where would you keep wipes and a change? I guess in your carry on, but that's one more thing to haul into the tiny restroom.


----------



## ZimaBlue (Jul 26, 2020)

Hi

Just wanted to say thanks for this thread. I start a new job & have been really worried I won't be able to do it.

I'm a teacher, & have had to leave the last two jobs over the last ten years because my sickness record meant I was in trouble with HR.

Never even thought of nappies! Just ordered some & this could total change my quality of living & ability to work & so my hobbies again. First thing I'm doing is going for a run!


----------

